# Setauket Yacht Club



## Zdanowicz (Oct 2, 2014)

I am just curious if there are any members of the Setauket Yacht Club on this site. I'm interested in crewing for the upcoming 2015 racing series. 

Thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Your best bet in the off season is probably to give a call to the fleet captain. This may mean doing some research to find out who he is, since the club is likely closed for the winter. (If not, so much the better for you. Perhaps they frostbite and someone will answer the phone and tell you what you need to know.) Maybe the library has a copy of their yearbook. The Port Jefferson Harbormaster will certainly know who the Commodore is, if not the Fleet Captain. If you call the Commodore first, then you can tell the fleet captain that the Commodore suggested you get in touch, and you are bound to get some attention. He (or she) will probably suggest that you drop by on a race day and see if anybody needs crew. Or he may know someone who definitely needs crew, and introduce you. Most clubs are eagerly seeking new members, so the Commodore and Fleet Captain will both probably be happy to hear from you. We have visited at Setauket YC many times and always found a pleasant welcome.

P.S. - have you ever considered taking the ferry? We need crew over in CT too, on occasion.


----------



## Zdanowicz (Oct 2, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback. I've done a fair bit of digging online and I was going to wait until closer to the spring time before I reached out to the club directly. I just figured that there maybe someone from the club checking out the message boards. 

I've never actually been on the ferry. I am thinking about taking the wife and kiddies up to Newport for the Volvo Ocean Race stop in May. If we do, we will definitely be taking the ferry just for the fun and excitement of it.


----------

